# WHV and 6 months work- please help.



## kazzymia (Sep 2, 2012)

I am on my first working holiday visa, my 6 months with the company I work for is up in September. My second year visa starts in November. I am aware you can work for another 6 months once your second year visa is granted but do I have to wait for it to start? I would like to stay with them til Xmas but not sure if I would have to leave in September an return in November or could continue working. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## lilminx18 (Aug 29, 2012)

kazzymia said:


> I am on my first working holiday visa, my 6 months with the company I work for is up in September. My second year visa starts in November. I am aware you can work for another 6 months once your second year visa is granted but do I have to wait for it to start? I would like to stay with them til Xmas but not sure if I would have to leave in September an return in November or could continue working.
> 
> Any help would be great!


You will have to leave until your new visa starts.


----------

